# PT Barnum was right



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

I just read this story about a wedding ring that leaves the imprint 'I'm married' when you take it off. It retails for $550 and so far is only available for men. (Because we all know women don't cheat.)

Who knew this was all that was needed to stop infidelity?

Will an 'I'm married' imprint wedding ring discourage cheating? - The Look


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

> so far only available for men


Please tell me you're joking...


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

How stupid. But then, I feel that way about the majority of the wedding industry...


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

Afraid not.


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

lamaga said:


> How stupid. But then, I feel that way about the majority of the wedding industry...


lamaga, what do you have against the 'Wedding Industrial Complex'?


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Maybe they can come up with a ****ring version.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

Um, if my fiance/wife said I should get one of those, I would say, sure, honey, but only if you do to, so it's fair and all. Oh wait, they dont have them for girls? Oh well..

:rofl:


----------



## Count of Monte Cristo (Mar 21, 2012)

BigLiam said:


> Maybe they can come up with a ****ring version.


:rofl:

You got censored but I know what you said.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

Count of Monte Cristo said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You got censored but I know what you said.


Make mine extra large ( okay, medium. Rats.)


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Alright, now just reverse this and get a female version only of a ring that brands you like that? ROFL... Would we see burned bras about that?


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Costa, 1974 called. It misses you.


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

lamaga said:


> Costa, 1974 called. It misses you.


A lot of this double standard crap was even worse in 1974.
God, there were a lot of man hating women in law school.


----------



## Jimena (May 28, 2012)

Who determined that all married men bother to take off their ring when they cheat?


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Jimena said:


> Who determined that all married men bother to take off their ring when they cheat?


Like who told them the i'm married branded will actually discourage women that get it on with married men? It just sounds like a huge joke.



> Costa, 1974 called. It misses you.


I never saw burning bras, but would like gals to have an excuse to do it again, cuz the fight must go on:smthumbup:


----------



## BigLiam (May 2, 2012)

costa200 said:


> Like who told them the i'm married branded will actually discourage women that get it on with married men? It just sounds like a huge joke.
> 
> 
> 
> I never saw burning bras, but would like gals to have an excuse to do it again, cuz the fight must go on:smthumbup:


Provided they have been properly laundered. Fumes, don't you know.
We would often smoke my GF undies. Quite a high.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

hell might as well get a ring with a gps/taser.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

badbane said:


> hell might as well get a ring with a gps/taser.


NOW we're talking!


----------



## hunter411 (Jun 4, 2012)

Why stop at rings? I think shock collars around the neck would be better.


----------



## hurtingbadly (Sep 14, 2011)

Jimena said:


> Who determined that all married men bother to take off their ring when they cheat?


Nope, my WS had his ring still on when he was fondling that girl's boobs. I have that lovely image in my head and he won't take the ring off or get a new one cause it is sentimental to him?!? :scratchhead:


----------

